# 93 D21 Speedometer/odometer error



## tjmcg3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 93 Nissan D21 Hardbody, 5 speed, 4WD with 240K miles. Transmission was just changed with a used junkyard tranny. All is well now except Speedometer and odometer are 10% off--speedo says 66 at 60 mph and odometer reads 1.1 miles at 1 mile. Is there an adjustment for different transmission? Do I need a new speedo or sensor?


----------



## Rogue_Wulff (Nov 14, 2007)

When the trans was swapped, did you use the speedometer drive gear assembly from the original trans, or the one from the junkyard unit? If the truck that the replacement trans came from had different gears in the front and rear diffs than your truck has, the speedometer gears were matched for the old gearing.


----------



## tjmcg3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I didnt do the swap--I was on the road and had to take it to a garage. I assume that since the speedo/odometer is off, the original drive gear was used. I guess I will have to do some research and figure out how to get the correct drive gear--any advice?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Go back to whoever did the tranny swap. If they didn't swap the speedomoter pickup with the old transmission , then swap them. If they did, swap them back.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The revolution sensor that drives the speedo is notoriously hard to remove, I bet they tried and couldn't get it out so they simply left it alone.


----------



## woyteg (Mar 21, 2008)

hi-

i have just gotten a new cluster and my speedometer shows almost double the speed I am traveling. I will renew the question, is there anyway to adjust the speedometer? What can be done here?


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

Repair shop is suppose to be able to adjust it. I use 32 inch tires and they adjusted my gauge when the pushed up the torsion bars and mounted the 32inch tires. My guage reads perfect. I know this since I had to use my highway tires when I go back and forth to NYC and when I remount the OEM rims and tires my guage is off by 5 mph


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you have an electronic speedometer there is no way to adjust it. I did find a company that said they could correct the speedometer but I had to tell them how much it was off and send them the speedometer. I cost $150 so I declined.

Sounds like you either got a bad speedometer or the wrong one. How did it read before you replaced it?


----------

